
A Primer on Critical Mass: Identifying Inflection Points - hunglee2
https://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2017/07/critical-mass/
======
hbarka
I was really hoping to get some insights upon seeing this headline but came
upon a collection of shallow anecdotes.

